# World's Best Dog For Winter Camping



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.themountainculture.com/2008/01/...eeds-a-snorkel/

Two-and-a-half minute video. enjoy!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is hilarious. What a great dog.

Thanks for sharing. I called the entire family in to watch it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great video! Thanks for sharing!


----------

